# Virginia Smoked Ham



## HarpeR (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you guys know how long a true Virginia Smoked Ham will last without refrigeration?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

if you look it up anywhere you will see a year or two is best length of time in proper conditions but, some have been found over 25 yrs after smoking and have been edible and still good.


----------

